
Behind the Design: Meet the New Surface Go - benryon
https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/surface/2018/07/10/behind-the-design-meet-the-new-surface-go/
======
some_account
It looks very nice and appears to have great quality, but I'm not sure why a
10 inch device is better than a regular 13 or 15 inch laptop? What's the use
case for it?

